# Proposition changement de contrat



## Meryem2013 (25 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour 

Je suis actuellement en année complète de 40 h hebdomadaires sur 5 jours depuis septembre 2021 à partir de Novembre 2022 mon pe veut modifier le contrat est passé à 50h hebdomadaires sur 5 jours année complète est ce possible merci pour vos retours 

Cordialement


----------



## assmatzam (25 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour

Non ce ne sera pas possible car vous dépassez les 2250 heures par année de contrat
Il y a 2 semaines de trop

De plus il est impossible de travailler plus de 48 heures par semaine par bloc de 4 mois

Donc vous devez partir sur un contrat en année incomplète obligatoirement

Ou 48 heures sur une année complète 
Mais avec 1 semaine de congé tout les 4 mois


----------



## Meryem2013 (25 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour je finis contrat fin août 2023


----------



## Griselda (25 Octobre 2022)

même si tu finirais en aout 2023, tes PE sont obligés de faire en sorte que tu sois en congés (payés ou non) de manière à ne pas dépasser 48h/sem par bloc de 4 mois. Souvent ça parrait compliqué mais en y regardant de plus près c'est très possible et très bénéfique à l'enfant ainsi qu'à toi car 50h/semaine c'est beaucoup, vraiment beaucoup...

On n'oublie pas que selon la nouvelle CCN toutes heures supplémentaires (au delà de la 45eme hebdomadaire) sont OBLIGATOIREMENT majorées de MINIMUM 10% (en général on est plutôt à 25%, il est alors indispensable de le préciser au contrat) et coûteront 11.6% de plus AUSSI car elles sont en partie exonérées de cotisations salariales.


----------

